# Pronunciation of 'Judo'.



## arnisador (Sep 28, 2003)

How exactly is the leading 'J' in 'Judo' pronounced? I assume it's somewhere between the English 'J' and the English 'Y'. I ask because I recently spoke with a second-generation Japanese-American who pronounced it more like the Korean way ('Yudo'), which truly surprised me. (This was not a martial artist.) I've always thought it was pretty close to our 'J'.


----------



## Kempo Guy (Sep 28, 2003)

The JU sound in Judo sounds like the way you'd pronounce the Ju in June (the month) or Ju in juice.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks! That's what I had thought.


----------



## ace (Oct 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempo Guy _
> *The JU sound in Judo sounds like the way you'd pronounce the Ju in June (the month) or Ju in juice. *



I've always been told it's sapose to sound 
Like Shoodo(judo) & shooshitsu(Ju Jitsu)


Ever Heard Wallid Ismail Scream Shooshitsu (Jiu Jitsu)
The Man is a Cool nut case=-)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 13, 2003)

While on the subject of pronunciation, is kuboton pronounced Koo-bow-Tawn or Koo-Boat-un ?


----------



## Kempo Guy (Oct 14, 2003)

Ace,

The reason Wallid is saying shoo-jitsu is because of the Portugese accent.  You'll hear the same from the Gracies.

It is definitely pronounced as I described above (at least in Japanese).


Touch'O'Death,

It sounds more like option 1. 

KG


----------



## ace (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempo Guy _
> *Ace,
> 
> The reason Wallid is saying shoo-jitsu is because of the Portugese accent.  You'll hear the same from the Gracies.
> ...



I was watching Pride 1&2 & it's in all Japanies & The Also Say 
Shoo


----------



## Kempo Guy (Oct 19, 2003)

Hmmm, I'll have to check that out. I've never heard any Japanese say "shoo...." to pronounce "JU...." (or jiu if you will).
I'm not completely fluent in Japanese but having lived there for nine years I feel I have a pretty good grasp of the language... but it's possible I'm mistaken. 
 

KG


----------



## auxprix (Jun 18, 2004)

I speak Japanese, and it's definately a "J" sound.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2004)

That's what I thought! Thanks.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 18, 2004)

Is it possible that different dialects are at play with the difference in pronunciation of the "J"?


----------



## Shogun (Jun 18, 2004)

Yeah, its a "j" sound. its a soft "j", but it is still "j".
the best way to describe it is like combining the J sound with "chew". the J in portuguese is pronounced with the teeth together, while the Japanese j is done with the teeth apart, and it sounds a little sharper than english. in english, the "j" is elongated (depending on where you live)


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2004)

On another note...is "judoka" its own plural in Japanese? That's how I hear it used in English (one judoka, two judoka).


----------



## auxprix (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeah. In Japanese, words are not modified for plurality. you can have one judoka, two judoka...it doesn't matter.

I'm not sure about the dialect thing. I've only been exposed to the Tokyo dialect, so I can't speak for others. I'll have to get back to you in August when I move to the Osaka area for a semester abroad.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 23, 2004)

I know it is natural in the english language, but its always funny to hear "samurais" and "ninjas". Judokas" would be a good one.....


----------



## Katsu Jin Ken (Jun 24, 2004)

its definately the Ju in June.  well from the Okaniowian source.


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jul 12, 2004)

Pronounce Ju as in Jew (as in Judaism)

Pronounce Do as in Doe (as in a female deer)

and remember Judo is two words = Ju-do


----------

